# Subwoofer advice



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, new member here, I have just recently upgraded my speakers, namely Polk Rtia9 fronts, and a polk audio csi a6 center. I used to have the Polk cs1 center and Polk M20 floorstandings. I have a Denon AVR 987 and I am using Polk monitor 40's for surround and back. I currently have a 10" Polk Sub, definitely one of their lower end models, and I was looking to upgrade it as well. The most I am willing to spend is maybe $600, although if I could keep it under $400 the wife would be happier.

Any advice?

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Pigman said:


> Hi, new member here, I have just recently upgraded my speakers, namely Polk Rtia9 fronts, and a polk audio csi a6 center. I used to have the Polk cs1 center and Polk M20 floorstandings. I have a Denon AVR 987 and I am using Polk monitor 40's for surround and back. I currently have a 10" Polk Sub, definitely one of their lower end models, and I was looking to upgrade it as well. The most I am willing to spend is maybe $600, although if I could keep it under $400 the wife would be happier.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time.


Allan, 
HSU Research has an amazing deal on their VTF-3 Subwoofer for Black Friday. It is currently available for $649 and is honestly competitive with $2-$3000 Subwoofers.
Here is the link:http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-3mk4.html

If $649 is too far off, the VTF-2 MKIV is a phenomenal value at $519: http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html
That being said, if you could possibly go with the VTF-3 without being forced to sleep on the couch, the VTF-3 offers a good amount more bass. However, either would be superior to any Polk Subwoofer. Regardless of price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I second the HSU sale. That VTF3 price is awesome.

I run Polk RTiA's, also, and use a VTF2. They blend great. 

The VTF2 is a hammer, no doubt. Great sub that seems to handle everything I throw at it. I can only imagine the VTF3 is that and better.


You're going to love that CSiA6 center, by the way. It has definitely served me well. Those A9's are going to need some serious power to sing properly!!!! Great speakers, though!! Really nice stuff.

Back to the subs... I wouldn't hesitate to jump on either of HSU's.


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks, I am probably going to get the VTF-2. I don't think I can swing the VTF-3 unfortunately. I have a Denon AVR 987, 110 watts per channel. The RTI A9's seem pretty loud and incredibly clean and warm where music is concerned. I also think I don't have my receiver set up properly as far as the crossover goes. I think my crossover is et to 40 for all of my speakers. Shouldn't it be higher than that? I would think the sub should handle everything from at least 60 on down right?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Typically the Sub is crossed-over at 80Hz... if you were only running 2 channel (Because those beastly A9's have an amazing array of woofers), you could probably just set it at 60 and run with it. But you have to take that CSiA6 into consideration. 60 might be cutting it too close.

Me, personally, I would start with the crossover set to 80. You could always experiment and see if changing it has a good or bad effect.


You won't be disappointed with the VTF-2. It is a beast at a great price point. I don't think anyone will dispute that. Great sub... read the instructions carefully to make sure you understand what mode you want to run it in (Q control... and how many ports to plug). HSU has great customer support and they are quick to respond to calls and email.

As for the A9's... I only run A5's as my mains (so I don't have any first hand experience) but my understanding is that they really need external amplification to be powered properly. But, if you are having good luck with them (and, adding a sub in will help to take some of the burden off of the A9's)... roll with it!

Enjoy that great set-up of yours!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

By the way... you might be interested in this RTiA review from Secrets of Home Hi Fi:

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/surround-sound-speaker-systems/surround-sound-speaker-systems-reviews/polk-rtia-51-home-theater-speaker-system.html

They awarded the Polk RTiA a "Best Of 2011" award...

Just thought you'd be interested as an owner!

T


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

The wife and I were listening to some tunes last night and we were very pleased. I went ahead and re ran my auto setup, then adjusted the cross over to put more of the low end to the sub. Watching the blu ray of Fellowship of the Ring I was very pleased with the rti a9's,and the new Csi a6. The clarity of vocals and the punch of power these speakers provide over the cs1 and m20s I had is amazing! It seems to me, at least, that the Denon is powering the rti a9's at 110 watts per channel is plenty for my living room. I'm not saying a separate amp wouldn't help, I just don't think I need it. So I hope to order the sub this week, while the black Friday deals deals are going on with Hsu. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

ok pulled the trigger. I went with the VTF-2 MK4. I was going to get the VTF-3, but the shipping was $100 and I just couldn't swing it. From what you guys have been saying, I imagine I will be thrilled with the VTF-2 MK4. Thanks again for all of your advice.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Allan,
I really think you are going to be (pardon the expression) blown away. Going from a subwoofer that cannot output anything meaningful below often 35hz (and often truly higher) to one that can is an amazing thing to experience. My mistake for not pointing out the shipping costs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, as Jack has said it will be night and day different. That lower extension makes movies so much more impactful and enjoyable. Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

ok I am extremely impressed with the VTF-2 MK4. The bass I am getting now compared to the Polk is incredible. I had Sir Mix a Lot's "Baby got Back" on the other night and the entire house was thumping to that bass line. Explosions in movies are more dramatic, just all around a better listening experience. I do have a question about crossover when in 2-channel stereo mode. I mentioned earlier that my fronts are Polk rti a9's. They have a frequency response down to 30 Hz, should I set my crossover lower while in 2 channel listening? I mean even 60hz vs the 80hz that they are currently set to? All of my other speakers in the system are set to 80hz crossover.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Pigman said:


> ok I am extremely impressed with the VTF-2 MK4. The bass I am getting now compared to the Polk is incredible. I had Sir Mix a Lot's "Baby got Back" on the other night and the entire house was thumping to that bass line. Explosions in movies are more dramatic, just all around a better listening experience. I do have a question about crossover when in 2-channel stereo mode. I mentioned earlier that my fronts are Polk rti a9's. They have a frequency response down to 30 Hz, should I set my crossover lower while in 2 channel listening? I mean even 60hz vs the 80hz that they are currently set to? All of my other speakers in the system are set to 80hz crossover.


Allan,
I had a feeling you would be really happy with the HSU. I would still leave the crossover at 80hz got Music as well. The HSU is stellar for both movies and music. There is nothing wrong with experimenting with the XO with music however.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

I just pulled the sub from the 2 channel stereo. Yeah that's not going to work. The sub is a necessity. I bought Prometheus Blu ray, and watched the opening scene, wow! The whole house was rumbling. Thanks again so much for the advice.


----------

